#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Comandos de console telnet da FiberHome AN5116-06B

## edu_uti

Sr(a) 

Estou procurando informações sobre essa fiber home AN5116-06B aguem pode me ajudar ?

----------


## guilandre

Oi edu_uti,

Qual informação precisa sobre a AN5116-06B?

Para gerenciamento utilizamos o ANM2000, mas é possível fazer integração com outros sistemas através do protocolo TL1.

----------


## edu_uti

> Oi edu_uti,
> 
> Qual informação precisa sobre a AN5116-06B?
> 
> Para gerenciamento utilizamos o ANM2000, mas é possível fazer integração com outros sistemas através do protocolo TL1.



Um amigo meu comprou no paraguay essa OLT e pediu pra eu tentar configurar uma ONU nela
porem não veio manual não veio nada estou acostumado a mexer com equipamentos da PARKS 
ou da FitNETWORK.
Vc pode me ajudar tipo aonde eu consigo esse software? ela tem acesso via http ? via telnet ?

tenho que ligar um cabo cross no porta console dela?

vc tem o manual em pdf ?

----------


## guilandre

> Um amigo meu comprou no paraguay essa OLT e pediu pra eu tentar configurar uma ONU nela
> porem não veio manual não veio nada estou acostumado a mexer com equipamentos da PARKS 
> ou da FitNETWORK.
> Vc pode me ajudar tipo aonde eu consigo esse software? ela tem acesso via http ? via telnet ?
> 
> tenho que ligar um cabo cross no porta console dela?
> 
> vc tem o manual em pdf ?


Segue o link do Manual de Configuração

----------


## edu_uti

Lendo o manual eu vi que preciso colocar pra funcionar o banco de dados
informix montei uma maquina virtual no virtual box com o minimo exigido pra rodar o banco

instalei porem quando ele vai rodar o serviço que coloquei parametrizado com 40 no LOGFILES 

o serviço da o erro 1053 falando que a aplicação excedeu o tempo limite 


Não estou conseguindo resolver isso preciso rodar o banco pra dar sequencia na instalação do anm2000.

----------


## guilandre

> Lendo o manual eu vi que preciso colocar pra funcionar o banco de dados
> informix montei uma maquina virtual no virtual box com o minimo exigido pra rodar o banco
> 
> instalei porem quando ele vai rodar o serviço que coloquei parametrizado com 40 no LOGFILES 
> 
> o serviço da o erro 1053 falando que a aplicação excedeu o tempo limite 
> 
> 
> Não estou conseguindo resolver isso preciso rodar o banco pra dar sequencia na instalação do anm2000.



Qual versão do informix está utilizando? Conseguiu resolver o problema?

----------


## edu_uti

> Qual versão do informix está utilizando? Conseguiu resolver o problema?


consegui resolver na hora de iniciar o serviço eu coloquei -iy ai levantou o serviço.

obrigado.

----------

